# 3/9 New Orleans Hornets - New Jersey Nets



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>*Wednesday, March 9th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena *
























*(13-46) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*New Jersey Nets*
*(26-34)*



*Probable Starters:*


*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Dan Dickau #2 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Chris Andersen #12 
PJ Brown #42 

*Key Subs:*






















Speedy Claxton #5 | Casey Jacobsen #32 | Bostjan Nachbar #10






*New Jersey Nets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
Jacque Vaughn #11 
Jason Kidd #5 
*Frontcourt:*
Vince Carter #15 
Jason Collins #35 
Nenad Krstic #12
*Key Subs:*






















Travis Best #6 | Ron Mercer #1 | Cliff Robinson #30 




*Key MatchUp:*








*<--->*








*J.R. Smith #23<-> Vince Carter #15*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction:

Hornets 93
-
Nets 89


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Nets 99
Hornets 90


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets.....87
Nets.....101


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Byron Scott against his former team, I think he should know how to play them! Hornets are going to win this one, 

Hornets 99
Nets 95


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

I would really love to see a Win here!!
Nets 100
Hornets 93


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets 89
Nets 84


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i dont see us winning this unfortuantely, matchup probs with vinsanity and kidd are gonna hurt us bigtime. this is a completely different offense, coach, and team compared to when byron coached there, so he's not gonna have any upper hand just because he coached there. 
nets-99
hornets 87


----------



## Spetznaz24 (Feb 11, 2005)

good effort by hornets, unflortunatly for your team,. Smith blew it with his ft shooting


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What a bad way to lose such a close game.
I feel for you Hornet fans.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Spetznaz24 said:


> good effort by hornets, unflortunatly for your team,. Smith blew it with his ft shooting


its a heartbreaker, but still the rook played a nice game, nobody else stepped up, and if they did that wouldnt of even been an issue.things like this build charecter, they only de-moralize you for a short while.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

smith had a chance to be the hero but missed the FT's. But I think it was a great experience for him to be the go-to-guy in crunchtime! I'm sure he's gonna hit the shots the next time!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn, this one was close! Why didn't we rebound the free-throw miss on purpose of New Jersey with 5 seconds to go...after the rebound nice block of Chris Andersen, but then the 2 points of JKidd...that hurts!
but anyway, J.R. had a fabulous game beside the free-throws (1 of 4)....

Boxscore

Recap


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

86-85 Nets

_Results of Guess the Score:_

*DwyaneWade4MVP - 11, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan - 18
Jsimo12 - 17
BDizzle - 22, but DQ'd
DanDickau - 22
PacersFan - 6, but DQ'd
Tooeasy - 15

WINNER: Tooeasy

:djparty:*


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> 86-85 Nets
> 
> _Results of Guess the Score:_
> 
> ...


thats cool, but i must say..... i would much rather had been wrong and had the hornets win rather than me win the guess the score game on a loss. nevertheless, im bringing out the bananas. 
:banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

That was a pretty exciting game. It was fun to watch. I think Smith will learn from this experience.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> thats cool, but i must say..... i would much rather had been wrong and had the hornets win rather than me win the guess the score game on a loss. nevertheless, im bringing out the bananas.
> :banana: :gbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana:


I just repped you


----------

